# YARGNITS*



## mrg (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## stoney (Apr 13, 2022)

Nice '65 SD Opal. Looks complete and not messed with.


----------



## 60sstuff (Apr 13, 2022)

Share with us (both sides) of that Opal S/D.


----------



## mrg (Apr 13, 2022)

actually a 64,


----------



## 60sstuff (Apr 13, 2022)

mrg,
Is that all you have of the S/D ?
Maybe some better photos of the frame paint on both sides, especially the (guard and top bar), so we can see that awesome Opal paint!
Thanks.


----------



## mrg (Apr 13, 2022)

It was a Sept 64 and sold it about 5 1/2 yrs ago and don't think I ever took many closeups ( lost a phone with a yrs worth of pic's back then ), this is the day before I sold it and a pic after he cleaned it up, the one I kept is a Dec. 64. pics of the 64's, Sept & Dec., last pic Dec. before detail and painted guard but have to do a patina screen/decal!


----------



## 60sstuff (Apr 13, 2022)

Okay, so you sold the Sept. ‘64 Opal S/D which you have posted photos of.
How bout some photos of the Dec. ‘64 Opal S/D that you still have.

If you have a Dec. ‘64 that still has factory applied Opal paint then that’s a nice reference for showing the duration of this color.
Thanks!


----------



## stoney (Apr 13, 2022)

mrg said:


> actually a 64,View attachment 1606292



Ooops. With the seat/sissy bar I thought ‘65. Is it very late ‘64?


----------



## mrg (Apr 13, 2022)

SD used that seat/bar from day one, Introduced July 1st. start shipping Aug. 64


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 13, 2022)

that's the coolest bike/surf shop sticker ever


----------



## mrg (Apr 13, 2022)

@60ssuff, the one with the black walls is the Dec., M4 ( on the right of the pics of both ) in those pics M4 appears darker but more scratches of the two and is the one I still have and as said I've painted the guard about 5 yrs ago and still need to do the screen but now have to find it, buried somewhere in the garage! last pic is today, you can see how the guard could get lost in my junk pile!


----------



## stoney (Apr 13, 2022)

mrg said:


> SD used that seat/bar from day one, Introduced July 1st. start shipping Aug. 64        View attachment 1606321View attachment 1606318View attachment 1606319



Oooops, yes my bad.


----------



## mrg (Apr 13, 2022)

Just started another Opal Violet thread, L4, https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/another-opal-violet-story-nov-64.207018/


----------



## mrg (Apr 27, 2022)

@60sstuff, some new pics of the M4 ( bad time of day for pics tho! ), been looking for a OG opal SD guard for yrs with no luck ( a friend just sent me a pic of a beat Opal SD guard for $500++ 😲), painted the original guard a few yrs ago and was going to patina the paint and screen or decal but how to fade it? maybe I should have left it on the roof ( hot sun ) for a couple of yrs but my luck it would peal or something weird, haven't had much experiance with paint on chrome!, oh ya, just remembered the OG rear rim was missing some spokes and had a double red line slick so just threw this 36 on, guess I better go dig in the garage for that rim, I also should find the thread here about dating the hub/brake arms?


----------



## mrg (May 2, 2022)

Rode the M4 Super D to the Monday nite car show ( summers finally here ) but remembered why I'd really rather ride a long frame 65!, still have to figure out how to safely fade the guard before I screen, Opal Violet/Violet is one of the hardest colors to deal with because they all seem to fade differently and even the light/time of day changes everything!


----------

